# Boulevard Nights



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Is it me or do I have a good start to a Boulevard Nights memorabillia collection?


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

Good start, more like a great start! Nice press photos!


----------



## lucio (May 9, 2005)

do you wanna sell any of your posters. lucio.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm missing the pressbook, but I have a poster that lays on the long side of just the cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

what's the sticker on the record say


----------



## Blue Demon (Jun 3, 2005)

great collection  Ay te watcho carnal


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Make me an offer on the poster. I can assure you these aint the reproduction ones that they sell on eBay. Also, if anyone has the May, 1979 issue of Lowrider Magazine and the some cash, I would trade a poster of it. 

On top of these item, I also own the domain name boulevardnights.com. But I still haven't done anything with it yet. Hoping to do a project with Mr. De La Paz, if he ever responds back to my email I wrote him last week.


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

How much for the poster?? Good collection by the way.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 24 2005, 04:09 PM~4062887
> *Make me an offer on the poster.  I can assure you these aint the reproduction ones that they sell on eBay.  Also, if anyone has the May, 1979 issue of Lowrider Magazine and the some cash, I would trade a poster of it.
> 
> On top of these item, I also own the domain name boulevardnights.com.  But I still haven't done anything with it yet.  Hoping to do a project with Mr. De La Paz, if he ever responds back to my email I wrote him last week.
> ...


oof, I saw that issue signed by the man himself on ebay, I don't think it sold either. Would have been a nice addition to your collection. If I recall, the review of the movie in another issue wasn't even positive. He was signing DVDs at the supershow, I sure wish I would have brought a poster or something for him to sign.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

I GOT FIVE DVD'S


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Street Tattoo


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

FIRME STUFF..."EVERYTHING HAPPENS ON THE BOULEVARD AND THE BOULEVARD HAPPENS AT NIGHT..." HOW MUCH FOR THE LOWRIDER MAG?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

I never have seen the movie before. I've been looking for it.


----------



## IMPERIAL KING (Oct 30, 2005)

IMPERIAL RIDES IN THAT FLICK 40 YEARS STRONG...


----------



## LADY C (Jul 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMPERIAL KING_@Oct 30 2005, 02:09 PM~4100420
> *IMPERIAL RIDES IN THAT FLICK 40 YEARS STRONG...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Does anyone have any update pics of the cars from that movie or if they are still the same?


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 25 2005, 05:11 PM~4069672
> *I GOT FIVE DVD'S
> *



ILL BUY ONE HOW MUCH


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

never mind


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICHOSO86_@Oct 25 2005, 04:11 PM~4069672
> *I GOT FIVE DVD'S
> *


Ill buy one. Just let me know how much. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 28 2005, 12:53 PM~4089137
> *Street Tattoo
> 
> 
> *



I see that you have the LP but you post a recording from the movie :uh:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 31 2005, 02:49 AM~4105014
> *I see that you have the LP but you post a recording from the movie :uh:
> *


My bad...here you go: Street Tattoo LP version.


----------



## 1938_MASTER (Jun 6, 2005)

I BOUGHT MINE ON EBAY, ITS ON DVD BUT YOU CAN TELL IT WAS DUBBED FROM A VHS TAPE. DOES ANYONE KNOW IF IT WAS RELEASED ON A DVD?


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

THE OLD PREZ FROM MY CLUB HAD HIS WAGON COME OUT IN THE AUTOSHOP SCENE,HIS WAS THE 55 NOMAD, I THINK IT WAS BEFORE HE GOT HIT UP FOR HIS TATTOO AND FOUGHT...


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

at the supershow, he was selling "official" DVDs, but they looked like the ebay dubs


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

now you can win a personal appearance from the man himself


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

This movie had low riders when you could only find them in about two magazines or in the streets. Today we have the option of the web, libraries, multiple magazines, independent videos, commercials, wrestling events, other countries and MTV videos. As a kid I recorded this movie off the TV in the early 80’s. I did this just so I can pause it and check out the rides. That is the difference of life then compared to today. I bought a poster from Danny 2 years back when he was at the San Francisco show. This movie was not the best, but it was the best for it's time and class. Your life is not complete with out seeing this movie. If you ever came across someone who has never seen this movie, you would think they have been living under a rock. I bought a VHS tape from the company 5 years ago... Can you say a super special-order? I will be getting the DVD even it's a copy of the VHS one. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

someone got 1 for sale


----------



## tecolote14 (Jun 27, 2002)

i got the danny de la paz lowrider magazine pic is on my profile 
very good condition but he singed the cover [ im not that bumb ]


----------



## tecolote14 (Jun 27, 2002)

all so got the some lps if anyone lookin for one


----------



## tecolote14 (Jun 27, 2002)

the 18st and king cobras are the vatos on big happys car on back cover of l.p. record


----------



## deecaddy (Jun 29, 2004)

Anyone got any dvd's for sale, if so PM me with the info...thanks


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tecolote14_@Dec 8 2005, 05:05 PM~4367262
> *all so got the some lps if anyone lookin for one
> *


PM me info and pics!


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

Dave Montes joined Imperials car club with that 72 Monte Carlo in September of 1973.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Some of this stuff is for sale or trade. Let me know what you have and we'll go from there.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Jan 14 2006, 01:05 PM~4619091
> *Some of this stuff is for sale or trade.  Let me know what you have and we'll go from there.
> 
> 
> ...


what you want for the pressbook and long poster on the right


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 14 2006, 01:08 PM~4619125
> *what you want for the pressbook and long poster on the right
> *


Taking offers. But all I can say, is that most of these items are hard to come across and they are not reproductions. Perfect items for that lowrider collector that wants everything.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Has anyone else bought this DVD? It's not one of those bootleg one that sell for 5 bucks. 


















I bought this one from Danny at the Phoenix Lowrider Show.


----------



## CHEVYMAMA (Feb 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Mar 14 2006, 12:26 PM~5046277
> *Has anyone else bought this DVD?  It's not one of those bootleg one that sell for 5 bucks.
> 
> 
> ...


DANNY DE LA PAZ IS ALWAYS AT THE SANTE FE SPRINGS SWAP MEET ON SATURDAYS OR EVEN SUNDAYS SOMETIMES EVEN ON FRIDAYS SIGNING AND SELLING BOULEVARD NIGHTS ANYONE INTERESTED JUST CALL INFO FOR THE # 2 THE SWAPMEET THEY'LL TELL YOU WHEN HES THERE!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I seen him with those at the supershow, I wasn't about to drop 50 bucks on a DVD. I wish I would have brought my posters for him to tag up though


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice collectionlet me know if you ever wanna get rid of some of that.My homie was in L.A at King Taco,and bought a bootleg for $5.He hooked me up with it :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Oct 30 2005, 11:34 AM~4099091
> *I never have seen the movie before. I've been looking for it.
> *


I'll hook you up..  Why don't you just ask me these things little homie?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I just bought this recently and I don't even have a projector. :0 This is an actual copy of the movie on 16mm film that I bought off a dude from Hawaii.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 22 2006, 12:17 AM~5096909
> *I'll hook you up..   Why don't you just ask me these things little homie?
> *


I dont know.


----------



## hella_bitch (Mar 29, 2006)

Happy Mothers Day to all the Ladies :biggrin:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

uffin: THE VATO WAS BAD!!! uffin:


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

I found these DVDs for sale on EBAY...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Boulevard-Nights-DVD-n...1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOULEVARD-NIGHTS-ORIGI...1QQcmdZViewItem


There's even a VHS being sold from the UK....

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOULEVARD-NIGHTS-a-L-A...1QQcmdZViewItem

Another VHS from the US...

http://cgi.ebay.com/BOULEVARD-NIGHTS-vhs-R...1QQcmdZViewItem

ETC ETC ETC...

Just search for Boulevard Nights on Ebay, there's posters, the soundtrak on vinyl, etc, etc.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## wolfie1211 (Apr 4, 2006)

Q-VO RAZA IF YOU GUYS LIKE THIS SO MUCH COME AND VISIT EAST LOS ANGELES , THERS A FEW PLACES FOR SOME GOOD MEXICAN FOOD AND NOT JUST THAT OUR CLUB WILL HOST YOU GUYS . AND WE INTRODUCE YOU TO SOME OF THE PEOPLE FROM THIS STRRETS THAT WERE EXTRAS IN THE MOVIE
EVERETING HAPPEN IN MARIANNAMARAVILLA & LATIN KINGS HOODS 
AT GOOD OLD EAST LOS ANGELES


----------



## wolfie1211 (Apr 4, 2006)

OHH AND SOME OF THE ACCION FROM THE MOVIE THE BIG V.G.V.
IS THE WHITE FENCE AREA EN EL HOYO OR THE HOLE LOCOS


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THE LAST OF MY BOULEVARD NIGHTS, NO COPIES..CRISP KLEAN VIEWING. SELL FOR $15.00 PLUS SHIPPING.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

TTT, Just because I want to sell what I could consider one of the largest collections of memorabilia associated with this movie, plus the domain "boulevardnights.com" to any interested parties. PM me or give me a call at 480-678-5908. All offers are welcomed.

Thx,
Carlos


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

I have never seen this movie, I have to find it. Im just so curious about it. seems like a "must see" for lowriders.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Recent additions to the collection are the following:

-Boulevard Nights LP Test Pressing: record is VG++! ( nice! )WHITE TEST PRESSING LABELS









-"Boulevard Night" paperback book by Dewey Gram









-"Lowrider Magazine" May 1979, traded one of my movie pressbooks with De La Paz himself. The copy is in immaculate condition. 

(I'll have to take a pic of this at a later time.

- Misc. autographs from De La Paz, includes DVD's and various signed postcard type items.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I got this off ebay, I hadn't seen it before. Should be another one on there


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

what ever happen to chuco bro.never came out on any other movies


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Probably got typecast as a Chicano gangster/prisoner/stereotype. Mostly just bit parts after this


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Richard Yniguez just let me know that Boulevard Night will be airing on Turner Classic Movies next week(May 26th.). If you haven't caught an original fullscreen version. It's probably worth checking out.  

TCM: Boulevard Nights


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 18 2009, 11:23 AM~13920837
> *Richard Yniguez just let me know that Boulevard Night will be airing on Turner Classic Movies next week(May 26th.).  If you haven't caught an original fullscreen version.  It's probably worth checking out.
> 
> TCM: Boulevard Nights
> *


Is this the first time on regular TV?


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

TTT IM WATCH'N THA MOVIE RITE NOW. I LOVE THAT MONTE!!!!! DOES ANYBODY HAVE NE PIX OF IT?????


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

Heres a movie poster I got off e-bay, I had it framed up


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@May 21 2009, 02:51 PM~13960710
> *Heres a movie poster I got off e-bay, I had it framed up
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool poster. Probably one of the few pieces I don't have.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Oct 13 2005, 03:14 PM~3995517
> *Is it me or do I have a good start to a  Boulevard Nights memorabillia collection?
> 
> 
> *


I guess you have good start, collection or whatever. I really don't give a fuck and need a joint. I have just about all them shits, the local movie renting places around my block has alot of promotion shit he lets me have. Shit also got heavy promotion in Mexico.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@May 21 2009, 03:58 PM~13961514
> *I guess you have good start, collection or whatever. I really don't give a fuck and need a joint. I have just about all them shits, the local movie renting places around my block has alot of promotion shit he lets me have. Shit also got heavy promotion in Mexico.
> 
> 
> ...


What do you have?


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 21 2009, 03:02 PM~13961553
> *What do you have?
> *


I _had_ the record player, records and a few paint spray cans used in the movie. The dude who played Chuco be kicking it at La Mirada swapmeet every once in a while. I was friends with him for a while but haven't kept in touch. He's really into working out now. He's cool. What do you guys think of the "Duke Of Earl" _movie_?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@May 21 2009, 04:05 PM~13961580
> *I had the record player, records and a few paint spray cans used in the movie. The dude who played Chuco be kicking it at La Mirada swapmeet every once in a while. I was friends with him for a while but haven't kept in touch. He's really into working out now. He's cool.
> *


That's cool stuff. 

I traded a pressbook to Danny a while back. We use to talk all the time, back when he was interested in doing something with Boulevardnights.com (which I own). 

Now I just keep in contact with Richard(Ramon) from the movie, he keeps me posted on what's going down. Hopefully, we can do something with the domain this year. Considering it's the 30th. Anniversary of the movie.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 21 2009, 03:09 PM~13961604
> *That's cool stuff.
> 
> I traded a media kit to Danny a while back.  We use to talk all the time, back when he was interested in doing something with Boulevardnights.com (which I own).
> ...


I bullshit you sir I never once owned any of those items but yeah Danny is a cool dude. I can hook you up with graphics for your site and we can start it off now sir. :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@May 21 2009, 04:11 PM~13961624
> *I bullshit you sir I never once owned any of those items but yeah Danny is a cool dude. I can hook you up with graphics for your site and we can start it off now sir.  :biggrin:
> *


What kind of graphics do you do? Send me a link to some work samples.


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 21 2009, 03:14 PM~13961654
> *What kind of graphics do you do?  Send me a link to some work samples.
> *


Let me make something out right now quick. I don't save my work other then custom album art I did for a few albums with wack covers.  I'll pm you something in a bit.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BombaAussieStyle_@May 21 2009, 02:51 PM~13960710
> *Heres a movie poster I got off e-bay, I had it framed up
> 
> 
> ...


I have a couple of those, big ass poster right? I have to get a frame custom made for it, its bigger than the standard poster


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 23 2009, 09:24 AM~13977533
> *I have a couple of those, big ass poster right?  I have to get a frame custom made for it, its bigger than the standard poster
> *


wanna sell any?


----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 23 2009, 09:24 AM~13977533
> *I have a couple of those, big ass poster right?  I have to get a frame custom made for it, its bigger than the standard poster
> *


Yeah its a big poster, I had to get this frame made to order


----------



## TECHNIQUES (Apr 6, 2002)

WWW.BLVDNIGHTS.COM


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 18 2009, 12:23 PM~13920837
> *Richard Yniguez just let me know that Boulevard Night will be airing on Turner Classic Movies next week(May 26th.).  If you haven't caught an original fullscreen version.  It's probably worth checking out.
> 
> TCM: Boulevard Nights
> *


not only are they gonna show this but their also gonna show walk proud :biggrin:
i'm gonna record both of them :cheesy:


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

the good old days of drive in movies














and drinking and driving :420:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

For those in the western time zone, the movie airs on Tuesday, May 26th at 9PM on TCM. Check your local listings.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 25 2009, 11:29 PM~13997267
> *For those in the western time zone, the movie airs on Tuesday, May 26th at 9PM on TCM.  Check your local listings.
> *


i think here it starts at 12 am


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

TTT , its comming on tonight. Even tho I have it , Ide like to see or not see what they cut out.


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

According to the program description, gangs and low riders are one of the same. :0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hey any body record walk proud i started recording 15 minutes in


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

I watched Walk Proud for the first time tonight and it was kind of disappointing.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 27 2009, 12:57 AM~14010407
> *I watched Walk Proud for the first time tonight and it was kind of disappointing.
> *


 :0 i just wanted to watch it for the cars :biggrin:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@May 27 2009, 12:00 AM~14010420
> *:0 i just wanted to watch it for the cars :biggrin:
> *


Very little car scenes. At most, they show a cruise scene at the beginning, but that's it.


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

http://www.amazon.com/Boulevard-Knights-19...43408081&sr=8-1


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

ITS ON YOUTUBE IN 10 PARTS THAT ARE 9MIN EACH


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@May 26 2009, 06:43 PM~14005999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That and Lou Diamond Phillips isn't in it


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)




----------



## AUGIE DOGGIE (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

Anyone get one of these yet?










It just came out on August 4th., 2009.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 14 2009, 02:41 PM~14771306
> *Anyone get one of these yet?
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE CAN I FIND IT?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 14 2009, 03:16 PM~14771618
> *WHERE CAN I FIND IT?
> *


From the WB Shop.  

or on eBay for twice as much. Those fools are crazy.


----------



## EASTBAY 925 (May 28, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

For you guys in the Phoenix area, make sure to stop by the Low and Slow show at the Phoenix Art Museum. Richard Yniguez, the main character from Boulevard Nights will be in the house.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 14 2009, 02:41 PM~14771306
> *Anyone get one of these yet?
> 
> 
> ...


Any difference between that and the copies that are already out? Better quality? Any extras?


----------



## mxcn_roc (Mar 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Aug 18 2009, 01:44 PM~14806367
> *Any difference between that and the copies that are already out?  Better quality?  Any extras?
> *


Better quality and larger image on screen(don't want to say widescreen, but very close). Not as cropped as a the VHS/DVD copies that have been out there.


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by mxcn_roc_@Aug 14 2009, 01:41 PM~14771306
> *Anyone get one of these yet?
> 
> 
> ...


THE BEST MOVIE EVER MADE ABOUT OUR CHICANO LIFESTYLE, LOW RIDING , CRUISIN THE BOULEVARD AND THE CHOLO & CHOLA LIFESTYLE. :biggrin: MAN , THOSE WERE THE GOOD OLD DAY'S :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

THIS WAS OUR FASHION STATEMENT BACK IN OUR DAY'S , LATE 70'S TO EARLY 80'S.

NO ONE FUCKED WITH US BACK THEN. :twak:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

> CHOLO LOCO


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

mxcn_roc said:


>


----------

